# Chinese Henan Xingyiquan



## Xue Sheng (Oct 12, 2013)

Very Different than the Hebei Style I have trained and Henan style Xingyiquan is much more rare to see than Hebei



> *From YouTube
> *
> Xing Yi Liu He Quan (Chinese: &#24515;&#24847;&#20845;&#21512;&#25331; - "Mind, Intention and Six Harmonies Fist") is a martial art that developed in Henan province. Although practiced and preserved by the Chinese Muslim community in Henan, the style is recognized to be originated by Ji Longfeng (also known as Ji Jike ) of Shanxi province. The Shanxi transmission of this art is carried by the Dai family and transmitted to Li Luoneng, who modified the style more or less into the modern Xingyi practiced widely in Shanxi and Hebei. Since the Dai style Xinyi contains practice originated from the Dai family, the transmission within the Muslim community is considered the most conserved lineage.
> 
> The Muslim Chinese General Ma Hongkui personally wielded Dadao swords in combat during training with his troops. General Ma wielding a sword His soldiers also did sword dances with dadao during training. The Muslim Chinese General Ma Zhongying made his Muslim troops of the 36th Division (National Revolutionary Army) engage in shadow fencing during practice. During the Battle of Tutung, they used these swords to storm Russian machine gun posts.



Chinese Muslim Xing Yi Shaykh Performs Liu He Quan 






Xing Yi Liu He Muslim Kung Fu in Zhou Kou


----------



## donald1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Both very interesting,  but out of curiosity in the first video when he reached to the ground he appeared to be throwing something like maybe sand in opponents eyes


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 13, 2013)

I don't know Henan style Xingyiquan but I doubt that it is reaching for the ground to throw anything


----------

